# Eurojet exhaust - install question



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just ordered the eurojet cat back over the long weekend (still awaiting shipping info), but I'm pretty pumped up about it  

my question is about the install. does it have to be welded on? or is it something a buddy and I could do with jack stands and hand tools? never installed an exhaust before, but we've done suspensions and misc engine work so I think we can handle it so long as no welding is needed. 

thanks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its simple. 

you need some exhaust "paste" or similar, they sell it at autozone. its to prevent any leaks at the juncture. 


you also need the proper gaskets, and the boring part: you need to cur the OEM.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

for rabbit catback..... 

out 
-lossen 2 bolts that clamp the cat to the cat back. 
-pop hangers out of rubber mounts 
-pull exhaust off 

in 
-slide exhaust back onto cat pipe and clamp 
-hang exhaust in hangers 
-aligh and tighten. 

shouldn't need any cutting, welding at all


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ugh... i thought cutting was needed... 

ok.. my mistake... 

but, the bright side... its even easier!!!!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

grey have you fixed your rattle/knocking noise yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nvsbandit said:


> grey have you fixed your rattle/knocking noise yet?


 i have a noise and I dont know about it?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i have a noise and I dont know about it?


 :laugh: 

Now THATS funny!! 

-E


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the info, y'all! 

hopefully i get my tracking info soon so i can count down the days 'til install. hope it sounds as good as i think it will :thumbup:


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

.. i got my magnaflow exhaust, and it only has 1 muffler, and i had the car up, installed, and back down in 45 minutes all with handtools... 3/8's sockets and wratchet.... super easy....


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

phrog23 said:


> .. i got my magnaflow exhaust, and it only has 1 muffler, and i had the car up, installed, and back down in 45 minutes all with handtools... 3/8's sockets and wratchet.... super easy....


 good to know!


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

does anyone know how long it usually take eurojet to ship out an exhaust? i ordered on the 28th and have not yet received any tracking info. i know it was a holiday weekend, so i'm far from worried or upset; just wondering the average time frame. 

i shot them an email this morning asking about the tracking info too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cal em up.. 

sometimes they get caught up bacuse of stiff that happens... my catch can took 3.5 weeks for copmletion, but that was because they had a problem with some of the parts...


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> cal em up..
> 
> sometimes they get caught up bacuse of stiff that happens... my catch can took 3.5 weeks for copmletion, but that was because they had a problem with some of the parts...


  i hope it doesnt take that long. i was hoping to have it installed before a show on the 20th. i didn't get a response to my email, so i will try to call tomorrow, not sure if they have office hours on a saturday.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont know YOUR details.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

i recommend getting the white locktite or thread locker. i think its made by permatex and yes they do sell it at autozone and advanced auto parts. again, the WHITE paste is for exhaust applications.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

agreed. 

i got one thats orange,and made to withstand HIGH temps... made for performance turbo exhausts... 


just put some of that in each junction to prevent little leaks.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

thank you all for the tips! :thumbup:


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah do it or your gonna hate yourself like i am. just took a look under my car today i think every single joint is leaking....haha time to rebuild the exhaust with paste.


----------

